# Bulges at spoke holes on carbon wheels (photos)



## DaveL (May 23, 2016)

Bulges have started forming at the spoke holes on my Chinese carbon wheels. Interestingly, unlike a number of posts I've read, the bulges are forming on the sidewalls, not on the inside surface of the wheels. Has anyone experienced this? If so, and if you continued to use the wheels, did the bulges ultimately lead to a wheel failure? My sense it that even though the wheels are disfigured, they can still be used for training purposes with minimal risk. Dave


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm no expert, but it seems to me the key question is the following: if that bulge is an early sign of a "failure" what form will that failure take? If it takes the form of a broken spoke, or a spoke breaking out of the rim, then that's a bummer, but it's not going to cause you to crash. If it takes the form of the rim itself collapsing, then that would be a reason not to ride the wheel at all. To me the latter possibility seems extremely remote, since I just don't see how that bulge is going to affect the overall integrity of the rest of the rim. But as I said, this is just an uneducated guess.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Small bulges eventually become bigger bulges. I would not ride them on the road ever again.

The trainer is the only place I would use those wheels and I would keep an eye on them just the same. If a rim collapses under you on the trainer, it still might hurt, but probably won't send you to the ER.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

DaveL said:


> Bulges have started forming at the spoke holes on my *Chinese carbon wheels*. Interestingly, unlike a number of posts I've read, the bulges are forming on the sidewalls, not on the inside surface of the wheels. Has anyone experienced this? If so, and if you continued to use the wheels, did the bulges ultimately lead to a wheel failure? My sense it that* even though the wheels are disfigured, they can still be used for training purposes with minimal risk*. Dave


How do you figure? What makes 'training purposes' different than any other use? Do you train in full body armor at low speed on grass? I think the problem lies w/ my first 3 bolded words.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

That rim is toast. There are no carbon rims made that are invulnerable to issues, no part of my message is about casting aspersions or whatever. But if you use that rim, the spoke will pull through soon enough, and when that happens it will cause an issue ranging from "drat how do I get home now" to you and possibly others getting injured. Please don't use it.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

November Dave said:


> That rim is toast. There are no carbon rims made that are invulnerable to issues, no part of my message is about casting aspersions or whatever. But if you use that rim, the spoke will pull through soon enough, and when that happens it will cause an issue ranging from "drat how do I get home now" to you and possibly others getting injured. Please don't use it.


Yep. Trash. The dimples will become cracks, and the spokes will come out of the holes. Get a rim with brass eyelets. They don't crack at the highly stressed spoke holes.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Speculating, it looks like there's not enough width inside the rim for the head of the nipple. Could be a step was missed or done incorrectly in manufacturing, or incompatible nipples were used, or just a flawed design.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DaveL said:


> *Chinese carbon wheels*





cxwrench said:


> I think the problem lies w/ my first 3 bolded words.


Yep! Just remember this:

1) Light
2) Strong
3) Cheap

Pick two.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

looigi said:


> Speculating, it looks like there's not enough width inside the rim for the head of the nipple. Could be a step was missed or done incorrectly in manufacturing, or incompatible nipples were used, or just a flawed design.


Could be, but I've seen rims just that shape with the same bulges, thinking, well, the flange around the hole just isn't stout enough to hold its shape and not deform eventually by spoke tension and the load stresses of riding. Seems like if the nipple fits in the spoke hole, it will seat properly. The deformation is inadequate structural integrity of the cheap ass Chinese rim. :frown2: 

Have you seen aluminum rims that have deformed along the brake surfaces on each side where the spoke holes are? Happens with cheap aluminum rims.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Fredrico said:


> Could be, but I've seen rims just that shape with the same bulges, thinking, well, the flange around the hole just isn't stout enough to hold its shape and not deform eventually by spoke tension and the load stresses of riding. Seems like if the nipple fits in the spoke hole, it will seat properly. The deformation is inadequate structural integrity of the cheap ass Chinese rim. :frown2:
> 
> Have you seen aluminum rims that have deformed along the brake surfaces on each side where the spoke holes are? Happens with *cheap aluminum rims*.


It could be tolerated to an extent with aluminum rims but carbon can not elongate as much as aluminum does without fracturing. These rims are done!


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

DaveL said:


> Bulges have started forming at the spoke holes on my Chinese carbon wheels.
> lol. Chinese wheels. Classic. Buy crap; u get crap.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Q - What is the best way to prevent bulges on Chinese carbon rims.

A - Don't use Chinese carbon rims.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I doubt those rims are even carbon. Carbon can bend, obviously, but not deform like that.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Simply put... ANYTHING with a bulge no matter how small nor big, is eventually going to be a problem.... and a trip to the ER isn't worth it... to the TRASH my friend


----------



## DaveL (May 23, 2016)

Thank you all for your insights and suggestions. Based on your feedback I will give serious thought on whether or not to use the wheels in the future.

Dave


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

DaveL said:


> Thank you all for your insights and suggestions. Based on your feedback I will give serious thought on whether or not to use the wheels in the future.
> 
> Dave


LOL

"Serious thought?" How is it even a question at this point. The rims have failed already, they just haven't come all the way apart yet - *but they will.*

If you ride those wheels you're endangering yourself and everyone you're riding with.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DaveL said:


> Thank you all for your insights and suggestions. Based on your feedback I will give serious thought on whether or not to use the wheels in the future.
> 
> Dave



You may want to get your affairs in order first if you decide to ride these wheels again.


----------



## LeMond1 (Jul 17, 2008)

DaveL "DO NOT RIDE THESE WHEELS!!!!" Your future E.R. bill will be enough to buy you these https://lightweight.info/us/en/fernweg


----------

